# Flexibility of freebsd-upgrade compared to make install



## freebuser (Oct 18, 2022)

I have been upgrading FreeBSD base for the last 10+ years through make install with KODIR=/root/testing.
As for the last 10 years I have been using STABLE branch so this was the only option. But now I have moved my system from STABLE to RELEASE.

Whilst I can use the freebsd-update rather than the make install process, I am afraid to lose the functionality of installing the kernel into 'testing' first, just in case something goes awfully wrong.

Does the freebsd-update provides the same flexibility as make install?
What is the last activity you can rollback an upgrade?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 18, 2022)

make installworld & make installkernel is more flexible then freebsd-update.
freebsd-update has the flags:

```
-b basedir     Operate on a system mounted at basedir.  (default: /, or
                    as given in the configuration file.)
-d workdir     Store working files in workdir.  (default:
                    /var/db/freebsd-update/, or as given in the configuration file.)
```


----------

